

New in Google Docs: Insert Videos, Edit CSS - rockstar9
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/04/new-in-google-docs-insert-videos-edit.html

======
tlrobinson
Their solution for customizability is to allow the user to edit the CSS?! It's
clear Google Docs is written for geeks, by geeks.

(or the MySpace cut and paste crowd...)

~~~
ntoshev
Next step: WYSIWYG interface to the same functionality.

